# Dead flies everywhere



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

So, I searched and couldn't find anything useful. I read somewhere that euro froggers use feeding stations. Would this cut down on the amount of carcasses that I see everywhere?

Kyle also said that he doesn't have this problem with tanks other than 10 gallons. So this could be a size thing? Theoretically, 20 dead ff in a 10 gallon tank is going to look a little more like a graveyard than 20 dead ff in a 90 gallon...

There is always the obvious possibility of overfeeding. My frogs _are _American, and you know we are the most obese country in the galaxy. :lol: I try not to overfeed, but it's hard to tell with all the leaf litter and the frogs being pigs and unable to tell me when they are full.

Thoughts? Cheers!
Nicole


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Look on the bright side the more dead flies the more fertilizer. :wink:


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

put a piece of fruit in a dish. it will draw flies.


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

I put in Ed's Fly Meat springtail food to bring the springs up and have noticed that the uneaten FFs are attracted to the these areas. Try sprinkling a pinch or 2 of dry FF media on the substr8 every couple of weeks.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

First - put less flies in the tank. Mass death implies there are just too many... a fly here and there is one thing, but a lot of noticable dead flies? You're feeding too much...

Second - set up the before mentioned feeding stations. The "feeding stations" just attract the flies to one concentrated area and when the frogs figure this out they will hang around the areas to get flies :twisted: Since the flies will concentrate, you'd be able to feed less flies since there would be less aimlessly wondering around the tank not getting eaten for whatever reason and eventually dying.

Third - use the feeding stations to help you better judge a) how much to feed a b) how often to feed. I do not feed my (adult) frogs until the flies are gone. Baby frogs always have a low level of flies in the tank at all times (feeder station fruit only have a couple of flies for a decent group of froglets? tap in a couple dozen more - not a lot, just some).


----------

